# Shooting in B/W



## FunkyJam (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey everybody,

My question is this:

I want to shoot a small clip in B/W and I want to know if it's worth shooting B/W directly from the camera.

If I shoot B/W does it come with more quality? I own a 7D

Thanks


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 19, 2012)

Unless you have no way to convert it in post, no it is not worth doing directly. Shooting in color gives you options when you convert to black and white.


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2012)

Some people like shooting with the camera in B&W mode. It's less flexible, but it helps them get into the B&W way of seeing things. But everybody is different. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## FunkyJam (Nov 20, 2012)

tim said:


> Some people like shooting with the camera in B&W mode. It's less flexible, but it helps them get into the B&W way of seeing things. But everybody is different. Try it and see what you think.




Yeah but at monochromatic why is the ISO named "B&W ISO"? 

Does it have less grain?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 20, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Unless you have no way to convert it in post, no it is not worth doing directly. Shooting in color gives you options when you convert to black and white.


Err...if you're shooting in RAW (isn't everyone these days?)....you should still have all the information if you want, so even if you set the camera for B&W the RAW image if you bring it off..you can turn it back to color if you want....RAW should have all the information no matter what 'format' or style your shooting in...right?


----------



## FunkyJam (Nov 20, 2012)

cayenne said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have no way to convert it in post, no it is not worth doing directly. Shooting in color gives you options when you convert to black and white.
> ...



I did not know that 7D shoots RAW VIDEO


----------



## cayenne (Nov 20, 2012)

FunkyJam said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



D'oh!!!

I was thinking stills...not video.

I ate too much today at the company potluck..sleepy and didn't notice this thread was with regard to *VIDEO*....

Please ignore...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, I'm still at work, so I don't have my 7D handy, but I did just look at the manual online and there is no definition of what the B/W ISO setting is. I can only remember my 40D, that when I intentionally wanted to shoot stills in mono, the camera defaulted to jpeg format, but I cannot remember if the ISO was pre-set too. I know the OP wants to shoot video in mono and now he/she has me wondering. Of course by now, they could have done it and posted the results here to clear the air.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 20, 2012)

I shoot in raw and always convert to B&W in post. So many options upon converting...


----------



## FunkyJam (Nov 22, 2012)

In case you did not notice this is video not stills section


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

FunkyJam said:


> In case you did not notice this is video not stills section


Indeed! Sorry about that, you're correct, I didn't notice! :-[


----------



## cayenne (Nov 26, 2012)

Now that I understand this is for video, not stills....hahaha......

I think I'd still shoot the video in color....flat 'cine style' type settings.....and use PP techniques to turn it into B&W.

I'm certainly NO expert....but my gut feeling is that that's the direction I'd go with video out of my 5D3, if I wanted a B&W final product....

HTH,

cayenne


----------

